# Fairhaven Nubians waiting thread



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Well, it's that time of year again!! Waiting on 5 purebred does to kid, beginning with Chiclets Feb 22 and ending with Roulette in April. A bit stressful this year confirming pregnancies - ultrasounded by vet showing two open - and they should have shown pregnant. Put these two back in with the bucks, blood test now shows 5 pregnant. Hope I have the due dates right for these two - I really think the vet missed one, as she is a FF and starting to have a bit of an udder. Just hoping we don't have any new little darlings in the Frigid temps like we will have this coming week. Also hoping for a few more does this year - last year was an unbelievably heavy buck year. At least I fixed the frozen water pipes at the barn this week! Been spying on everyone's pretty kids - love the pics!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Good luck! Hoping no one surprises you with babys when it's super cold.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Good luck.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Best wishes for healthy twin does all around with easy kiddings!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Since we are getting so close here, thought I post some pics of the girls. In order, Chiclets due this Friday, 5 yr. old doe, next is her daughter Bella due on March 1st, 2 yr old doe, next is Pepper - ff due March 2nd ish, 2 yr. old doe, Next is Aquaphor a.k.a. Fiona due March 10, 3 yr old doe, and last is Roulette due April 15th who is also a FF.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I thought with the snow overnight and a thunderstorm on the way, Chiclets would go a bit early, but the babies are still hostages. This doe is so sneaky, I actually have a night out planned (1st in weeks), so I'm sure she checking her notes in the doe code as I type. (embarrassed)


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

You have some very nice does, I love the depth of barrel I am seeing in all of them! And they (particularly Bella :inlove have some WIDE rumps! 

Good luck!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks Goat Scout! She was a FF last year, udder filled at the last minute, she laid in the back of the kidding pen and slipped them out with no issues. I'm hoping for a repeat performance!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

So...... a big storm starting to move in - more rain, high winds, potential power outages etc. Chiclets has dropped, udder is filling more, some discharge and holding her tail to the side. Eating voraciously. I think she will kid very soon - and is laughing at me. Wish us luck - I'm thinking she waited for the storm!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Definetly good luck on kidding.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Chiclets delivered 2 healthy doelings last night!!! Whoopee! One is 8.9#, the other 10.5#. They and mom are all doing well, and I think they are adorable of course. I will post pics when the problems here get fixed. Now have to figure out some names.....


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Ohhh I can't wait to see pictures of them, congrats! 

Out of curiosity (and because I forgot, lol), do you dam raise or bottle feed?


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Congratulations!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I dam raise and bottle raise - depends on my client reservations, weather and the dam. Chiclets is dam raising - she is a wonderful mama, copious amounts of milk and thankfully an easy kidder, giving me twins every time and textbook presentation.(dance)


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

Congratulations! LOVE your girls, love their length & depth (spots don't hurt nothing either!)

I am heartbroken at the absence of pictures...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Is the posting of pics problems fixed? I have a couple more due really soon, I have to remind myself to do this (doh)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Not sure, have you tried to post any?

Member's are using the cell phone APP to post pics and it is working that way for an alternative option until the other is fixed.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Here goes....


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

And to add to it - Bella and Hot Pepper kidded within 20 minutes of each other today! Bella gave me 2 bucklings, and Pepper as a 2 yr. old FF gave me triplets - 2 does and one buck!! They are all being bottle fed. In the pack n play inside for now - so I don't have to actually live in the barn!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Congratulations! Pretty!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All so cute.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Well - Aquaphor (aka Fiona) is due tomorrow. Of course she has been doe coding me since Saturday - discharge, moaning, up/down - but is is still eating a lot - but that is her modus openrandi anyway.....as big as she is, I'm thinking triplets, BUT she will probably fool me. I really like twins.....this is her pic from over a month ago - she is huge now...


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Fiona finally kidded today!!! Twins, one doe, one buck. Nice easy delivery, and piglet that she is, she kept eating in between kids!  Pretty babies out of Shadow. I really hate selling that guy.....
And something I will mention - that has NO scientific basis......
Out of the last 3 years - Year one 8 does, 2 bucks, Year two 8 bucks 2 does (same sires....) Year 3 - I realized I had not fed kelp in year 2, so decided I would add that again, before breeding season and continuing. Year 3 - 5 does, 4 bucks.- so far...... don't know if the kelp helped, but I'm never going without it again.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute, congrats.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Wow congratulations they're SO cute. Kelp it is, maybe not scientific but interesting. I can't wait to see next year to see if the kelp for more does continue to lean towards doe births. Maybe you're on to Something ....but it's really the buck who determine sex unless the kelp helps the properly chromosomed gene sperm penetrate the egg better/easier....who knows...


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Adorable babies!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Yes Groofy Goat, about the buck determining sex- except this is out of the SAME buck - so IDK - but kelp it is for me!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Oh my, that gorgeous buck kid... mg: :inlove: 

You don't happen to have a reliable shipper do you?! Lol


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Adorable.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Roulette is due ..... tomorrow - day 150. Ligs are gone, she is a FF..... so far no nesting, but I'm concerned about this one. Also, I will have to post Luna due - sho knows?? My helper accidentally put her in the buck pen with Granite for about 15 seconds, and she's building an udder........ my son is getting married June 1st, so with her udder development I hope she will go before then!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------

